# Help with Labs



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

3 months out from Total Thyroidectomy. Results Papillary Carcinoma no lymph node involvement and no RAI. My labs came back as follows:

TSH <0.1 Range: 0.4 - 4.9

Free T4 1.66 Range: 0.70 - 1.48

I actually felt awesome with these labs. The best I have felt in years. My Dr. said they were not good labs and lowered my synthroid from 112 mcg. to 100 mcg.

I've been taking the 100 mcg dose since end of September and feel HORRIBLE. I feel worse now than before I had thyroid removed. I'm fighting constipation, nausea and depression.

My question is this... What's wrong with keeping the TSH low? Doesn't it affect the thyroid and nodules from growing larger? If I don't have thyroid what's the difference? I'm just so aggravated that I have to feel like this just so some STUPID numbers will look good.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

In my experience, the problem isn't so much with keeping the TSH low; it's a high Free T4. Your high Free T4 shows that you are over-medicated, and that can be bad for your body in the long run. However, because you feel lousy on the lower dose, I wonder what your Free T3 is. You may be in need of Free T3 medication (such as Cytomel) in addition to your Synthroid. Could you ask your doctor to order another set of labs, including TSH, Free T4, and Free T3?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Everything Octavia said!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

You need the FREE T3 test. Find a new doctor. With having had cancer, your TSH should be suppressed and as you say; what does that matter?

A lot of us who no longer have a thyroid have trouble converting. I think your high FT4 indicates that. You will know more when you get the FREE T3 test.


----------



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

I've been on cytomel before and had allergic reaction. So dr. took me off. I've got a call into my dr to redo blook work because i'm just getting worse. I feel like sleeping all the time no energy what so ever.


----------



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

this was my Free T3 results - 3.3 Range: 2.0 - 4.4


----------

